# Fully loaded skunks



## davebrum (Feb 12, 2009)

ok the main problem i see in keeping a skunk is the fact that it is now illegal to descent them - so with more people breeding or planning on breeding them there are going to be more of them out there that could fire away if they see the need.

How many people already have a fully loaded skunk, has it ever sprayed - and if so what caused it to happen? And do they do it frequently?

Any comments, information or insights you can give would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

you already know my answer to this on EKF so I wont repeat myself :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I have to vote 'Yes' because I have a loaded, he has never sprayed.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I have 5 skunks an 2 out of the 5 are fully loaded.................1 is bomb proof the other will spray for fun................i dont smell it now when he sprays lol im used to it 

but people do have to be aware if they wanna spray they will i know that all too well lol


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I have 5 skunks an 2 out of the 5 are fully loaded.................1 is bomb proof the other will spray for fun................i dont smell it now when he sprays lol im used to it
> 
> but people do have to be aware if they wanna spray they will i know that all too well lol


so its not a full blown spray then?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I voted yes I would have one even if it can spray, it was something like that ive forgot now anwyay haha. 
I personally wouldn't mind a sprayer, everyone ive spoke to who have got fully loadeds have said to me that they've only sprayed a few times and then its been pretty much accidental, i think the thing is to just keep it as calm as possible and try to get them as socialised as possible from a young age, after all, we all have our little accidents now and then:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

I would have one but would only get it at 6/8 weeks as my house is manic.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> so its not a full blown spray then?


 
sometimes a wooft an sometimes a full blown lol 

he is just one of them that knows he can so he does lol he is getting better though i aint had a wooft or spray in 5 days now :lol2:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd be anxious about having a fully loaded in my house - can't afford a new sofa... but if I could provide excellent outdoor accomodation I would consider it...

Why was descenting made illegal? And how do people feel about it?


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

i have a descented girl, and would have a fully loaded 1 as a kit. think i'd be wary taking on a fully loaded adult as my house is hectic!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

jerboa said:


> I'd be anxious about having a fully loaded in my house - can't afford a new sofa... but if I could provide excellent outdoor accomodation I would consider it...
> 
> Why was descenting made illegal? And how do people feel about it?


Its classed as a mutilation to them in this country though its no more intrusive that what of a castration if done at a young age


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

jerboa said:


> And how do people feel about it?


I used to be pro-descenting, now I find myself sitting on the fence, leaning towards the anti-descenting side of it. You're a good example of why it's a good thing it's not allowed Jerboa, it is making you think very carefully about getting one, and hopefully it will make a lot of other people consider getting skunks carefully to, which should, fingers crossed' prevent a lot of impulse purchases, and hopefully due to that fewer skunks being mistreated/abandoned/sold on repeatedly. Plus there is the added benefit to the skunk should it be abandoned...it has all it's defences still in place so barring a road accident it should survive quite happily.

Pepe was living feral for 6 months (or more) and we have had no issues with him in the house, and to be honest don't really foresee any either.


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Its not an issue having a fully loaded one, properly socialised it should not be a problem though accidents do have one. If it was not one I had reared I have got to say it would have to come from someone I knew had done a great job with the handling and bombproofing. A full spray is quite bad and the smell does hand around a while.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> I used to be pro-descenting, now I find myself sitting on the fence, leaning towards the anti-descenting side of it. You're a good example of why it's a good thing it's not allowed Jerboa, it is making you think very carefully about getting one, and hopefully it will make a lot of other people consider getting skunks carefully to, which should, fingers crossed' prevent a lot of impulse purchases, and hopefully due to that fewer skunks being mistreated/abandoned/sold on repeatedly. Plus there is the added benefit to the skunk should it be abandoned...it has all it's defences still in place so barring a road accident it should survive quite happily.
> 
> Pepe was living feral for 6 months (or more) and we have had no issues with him in the house, and to be honest don't really foresee any either.


Hee hee ray do you wanna ask pepe if he will show siku you dont have to spray or wooft just threatening to will work :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm on the fence to (not like me LOL)

I have always felt indifferent as I have one of each and it makes no odds, they are both the same!

The only difference used to be that I wouldn't let Bear near my toddler 'just incase' but now he has earned my confidence and gets treated exactly the same as Koko.

You can scare the sh1t out of Bear and he doesn't spray.

I am confident my kits will be just as bomb proof.


The other side of the coin for me is that it is such a simple op that it may as well be done, to give the owner the full peace of mind etc BUT I do feel the same as Fixx in that people went crazy for skunks last year in a way that you would think they had been widely kept in the UK for years if you came on RFUK as a newbie! 

This doesn't seem to be slowing down this year whether descented will be available or not. People still want pet skunks. 

Not being able to get descented should make the decision and possible 15 year commitment to a skunk a little more difficult and less impulsive )

Of couse, descented will still be around though so they are still vulnerable to impulse buyers (


----------



## davebrum (Feb 12, 2009)

my main issue with a de-scented is actually legal - personally i see it that as a keeper if you have a de-scented and it goes off on you that's a risk you take as you know it could happen.

but what if someone who visits your home is sprayed and makes a complaint about it? Whats the legal angle then? if it was a dog and it bit someone on its home turf defending its territory it will still in most cases be put down - what if a similar idea enters the heads of the RSPCA regarding skunks and there defenses as they are so narorwminded on what creatures should or should not be kept, and are gennrally the advisors for such legal decisions

Its been very interesting so far to see how few people think they would be bothereed by having a fully loaded skunk  but if you had a choie fully loadedor descented would it be so clear cut?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

davebrum said:


> my main issue with a de-scented is actually legal - personally i see it that as a keeper if you have a de-scented and it goes off on you that's a risk you take as you know it could happen.
> 
> but what if someone who visits your home is sprayed and makes a complaint about it? Whats the legal angle then? if it was a dog and it bit someone on its home turf defending its territory it will still in most cases be put down - what if a similar idea enters the heads of the RSPCA regarding skunks and there defenses as they are so narorwminded on what creatures should or should not be kept, and are gennrally the advisors for such legal decisions
> 
> Its been very interesting so far to see how few people think they would be bothereed by having a fully loaded skunk  but if you had a choie fully loadedor descented would it be so clear cut?


Well at my house.............. i have a few dogs too people are informed before they come in that i have dogs and i have skunks so its then their choice as to wether they enter my property then 

if they have been informed before hand and still enter the property then they are entering even with the known fact that they could get sprayed so its basically their choice 

if they werent given a choice then i guess it would be different


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

davebrum said:


> ok the main problem i see in keeping a skunk is the fact that it is now illegal to descent them - so with more people breeding or planning on breeding them there are going to be more of them out there that could fire away if they see the need.
> 
> How many people already have a fully loaded skunk, has it ever sprayed - and if so what caused it to happen? And do they do it frequently?
> 
> Any comments, information or insights you can give would be greatly appreciated.


I can't say much as I have no experience with skunks however I do feel that whether a skunk is de-scented or not it should make no difference to the owner. "If you cant stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen". Don't want to get sprayed dont buy a skunk.



farmercoope said:


> after all, we all have our little accidents now and then:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Speak for yourself :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


jerboa said:


> And how do people feel about it?


I am sorta against de-scenting however I dont think it should be made illegal. Strange, no?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> I can't say much as I have no experience with skunks however I do feel that whether a skunk is de-scented or not it should make no difference to the owner. *"If you cant stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen". Don't want to get sprayed dont buy a skunk.*
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> ...


I totally agree on that one even though i have 3 descenteds :lol2:

but even if they wernt descented i would still have them here 

them being fully loaded makes no difference at all 

i mean i have one spray in my house quiet frequently which is something he has started doing since he was castrated for some odd reason.........he sprayed a couple of times as a bub then stopped it an was just threatening.......but since he was castrated he has gone back to spraying an woofting again 

but he is still my adorable siku an i wouldnt have him any other way i just put up with it an deal with it :lol2::lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

davebrum said:


> my main issue with a de-scented is actually legal - personally i see it that as a keeper if you have a de-scented and it goes off on you that's a risk you take as you know it could happen.


 
I assume you mean to say fully loaded in this comment? Otherwise there would be no risk if descented :whistling2::lol2::lol2:

As for Emmas comments about dogs & people visiting having a choice so they wont complain if they get bitten = sadly in todays world people soon take you to court for anything they can, so NEVER underestimate peoples repsonses, even your best m8s :bash:

IF there was a choice then I would probably go for descented purely for convenience as I would probably end up cleaning the dogs all the time otherwise :lol2: OH & so not to upset the neigbours coz they moan about the parrots making a noise at 5am as it is :blush:

However as there is NO CHOICE legally in the UK, I would prefer a baby that is well socialised & gotten used to dogs etc.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> However as there is NO CHOICE legally in the UK, .


 
Apart from legally imported descented of course : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> I assume you mean to say fully loaded in this comment? Otherwise there would be no risk if descented :whistling2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> As for Emmas comments about dogs & people visiting having a choice so they wont complain if they get bitten = sadly in todays world people soon take you to court for anything they can, so NEVER underestimate peoples repsonses, even your best m8s :bash:
> 
> ...


see ken that is why i is a hermit an a billy no mates lol :lol2::lol2:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Some interesting views here. 

Sofa's aside I have to think about my OH too - sadly not as much of an animal person as me although he puts up with a lot! 

I have to consider his feelings on having a fully-loaded skunk in the house and whether that would infringe too much on his life too especially with regard to the 'what if it sprays someone' etc.

I always knew I wouldn't be getting a skunk this year anyway and was only considering the possibility of one next year.

Having heard lots of different views I don't think I would want a fully-loaded as a house skunk (purely my personal opinion based on my personal circumstances and in no way a comment on what anyone else chooses to do)

Having said that if a legally descented skunk (e.g an older skunk descented prior to the law changing) was to need a home I would definately consider that. Don't think I'd import one though.

I'd also consider having fully-loadeds outside if I could create a good environment for them.

I have to agree that the issue of having to go for a fully loaded has made me think long and hard before rushing into buying a skunk but then I'm the sort of person that does a lot of research before buying ANY animal whether they can spray me in noxious chemicals or not!

Unfortunatly I think the sort of person who impulse buys is just as likely to impulse buy a fully-loaded and then dump it just as quickly the first time it sprays - if not before...


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm of the opinion that skunks are just not pets. to descent them is wrong, as I believe giving any animal or person surgery for reasons other than medical emergency is wrong. I suppose if someone loves them so much that they are prepared to risk getting blasted on a daily basis then they deserve the rights to own one. Very good screening test for new owners IMO.


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Our skunk is descented, but I would happily have a fully loaded one - preferably from a baby so that it would get used to us from the off. It would worry me slightly as I work with people and wouldn't like to go into work stinking - not that anybody would be surprised to be honest - but still, it wouldn't be ideal.

I am thinking about getting a baby skunk at some point in the next couple of years, I'm so happy with Snuggles, I can't imagine what it would be like not to have one around.

I don't believe not being able to descent will put off people who buy them as some kind of status symbol, unfortunately I think that will continue. You see the stupid stuff people do on YouTube, I can imagine plenty of stupid people will think it's funny to have a skunk that they can hassle to make it spray.


----------



## davebrum (Feb 12, 2009)

Myo said:


> I'm of the opinion that skunks are just not pets. to descent them is wrong, as I believe giving any animal or person surgery for reasons other than medical emergency is wrong.


so is that to say you would not castrate or spay an animal either then but leave them entire to create unwanted offspring? both of which from my research appear to be far more invasive than descenting a skunk at 2-4 weeks.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

davebrum said:


> so is that to say you would not castrate or spay an animal either then but leave them entire to create unwanted offspring?


As well as causing unnecessary stress and on rare occasions death in animals like ferrets?


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

I have to say I see it on the same level as spaying or castrating. 

April is both spayed and descented. I also like taking her for a walk and I would be concerned she would spray one of the many overly rowdy kids who try to run up at her if she was fully loaded. 

Alot of people also have cats castrated and spayed not only to avoid unwanted babies but also to stop them peeing on the furniture. Is that wrong? 

I do agree that it may make people think twice about having a skunk and I have to say having a skunk for me is more like having a child than a pet. 

I know having previously looked on other forums there are alot of people arguing that skunks should not be kept as pets. I think anyone who says this obviously hasnt met a pet skunk.


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

davebrum said:


> so is that to say you would not castrate or spay an animal either then but leave them entire to create unwanted offspring? both of which from my research appear to be far more invasive than descenting a skunk at 2-4 weeks.


 
No, I would not castrate or spay any animal. I believe in being responsible for my animals breeding. My dog stays on her lead when she is in season. If I had a female cat it would stay indoors for it's season. Obviously if there was a medical reason I would not be opposed.


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

Myo said:


> No, I would not castrate or spay any animal. I believe in being responsible for my animals breeding. My dog stays on her lead when she is in season. If I had a female cat it would stay indoors for it's season. Obviously if there was a medical reason I would not be opposed.



Firstly female ferrets and skunks needs to be spayed if not used for breeding or they can have health problems.

Cats and dogs can get pregnant even when not in season.

So if you had a male dog/cat you wouldn't see it as your responsibility if it got a female pregnant.

If you didn't want to have your cat or dog castrated/spayed and really took responsibility they would be pretty much house bound/ never come off the lead for most of their life.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

like artype said, female skunks and ferrets MUST be either bred or neutered to bring them out of season, if this isnt done then serious health problems can occour, and possibly result in a faitality... and imo i wouldnt want to breed a skunk every year for the rest of its life, i would prefer to let it breed a couple of times, and then have it neuterd, or not let it breed at all and have it neutered from the off...
surely this is better than letting it suffer from not having it done??

Lucy x


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

LOL aint it funny how topics soon go slightly off track :whistling2:

I know the neutering is important if not going to breed, not just for skunks & ferrets but also female dogs (not sure about cats & I bet it applies to other animals too) as a benefit to their long term health - in particular certain kinds of cancer.

However, this thread was about descenting & if you would buy a skunk thats in tact or not. :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

i wish to bump this thread now this section is used more  x


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

hi guys sorry to but in i'm really confused after reading all this!:whistling2::blush:

so is it illegal now to decsent skunks or is it going to be illegal?

i'de like a skunk one day it wouldn't bother me either way. but i'm just curious on wether it is or isn't illegal now.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

It was made illegal in 2007 to descent skunks in the uk 

its classed as a mutilation..........:whistling2: it isnt but hey thats what animal welfare say so it must be ha ha 


so any skunks born now should be fully loaded unless they have been imported legally


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

y'all crazy :crazy:for even considering a non-descented skunk to be in the house... or anywhere around people...

man does that stuff stink!... the dog got sprayed a couple times... wasn't fun at all... and even them getting hit by cars smells up the neighborhood...

why is it illegal to de-scent them there?

that's a deal-breaker to me... no, that smell is nauseating...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> y'all crazy :crazy:for even considering a non-descented skunk to be in the house... or anywhere around people...
> 
> man does that stuff stink!... the dog got sprayed a couple times... wasn't fun at all... and even them getting hit by cars smells up the neighborhood...
> 
> ...


LOL HABU 

the spray isnt as pungent when they are in captivity as their diet and what they eat is controlled 

granted it does hum but not as bad a wild skunk spray :lol2:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

So...how bad is it really? Humans have a tendency to exaggerate! I smelt a friends skunk after it had just descented and she said she still stunk. I actually thought she smelt lovely, sort of like wild garlic but stronger lol! Is this similar to what the spray smells like? If I were to get sprayed, how hard would it be to get it off myself or my furnishings and how long does it linger? How many people on here have undescented skunkies who spray lots or occasionally, and how many who never do? How hard is it to get vet treatment for fully loaded skunks?

Genuinely interested as I want a skunk lol!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Rum_Kitty said:


> So...how bad is it really? Humans have a tendency to exaggerate! I smelt a friends skunk after it had just descented and she said she still stunk. I actually thought she smelt lovely, sort of like wild garlic but stronger lol! Is this similar to what the spray smells like? If I were to get sprayed, how hard would it be to get it off myself or my furnishings and how long does it linger? How many people on here have undescented skunkies who spray lots or occasionally, and how many who never do? How hard is it to get vet treatment for fully loaded skunks?
> 
> Genuinely interested as I want a skunk lol!


 
Vet treatment is easy to get for fully loaded skunks i have a couple :whistling2::lol2:
though when being castrated or spayed the ask you to give them a weeks notice before booking them in LOL 

skunk spray is pretty much as you have just explained yourself..............when the initially spray its a very strong smell like an electrial fire burning smell that the drifts off into the onion ad garlicy smell 

captive skunks spray smell is not as pungent as a wild skunks due the the difference in diets captive skunks have a controlled steady diet wild skunks dont :lol2:


----------

